# Ziebart rust proof fail



## 28 (Aug 29, 2001)

The stuff they dumped in the rocker panels may have prevented some rust, but the fact that they didn't even coat the bare metal they drilled into is idiotic.


----------



## capsolo99 (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Ziebart rust proof fail (28)*

that is horrible. Did you take it back to them and have them fix it?


----------



## 95GolfBeater (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: Ziebart rust proof fail (28)*

ziebart is the biggest scam EVER. I used to do real rustproofing for Great Lakes Chemical and all the ziebart cars we did were rusty.


----------



## XClayX (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: Ziebart rust proof fail (28)*

My parents Used Ziebart for years, it worked well UNTIL you stop, then your car rusts to sh.t with in a year.


----------



## 28 (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Ziebart rust proof fail (XClayX)*

It wasn't my personal car, just a parts car. I found it hilarious that they drilled holes and left bare metal exposed.


----------



## VRTT (Jun 4, 2004)

Well you know the old saying, if you want it done right, do it yourself
Most business only think about numbers or profits.


_Modified by VRTT at 3:49 PM 1-14-2010_


----------

